# le stanze del albergo possono essere occupate a partire dalle 2pm



## theraisingswell86

Ciao a tutti
come tradurreste queste frasi in francese?

1-le stanze del albergo possono essere occupate a partire dalle 2pm
mentre vanno lasciate libere prima di mezzoggiorno.


----------



## Yoan1990

Ciao! 
Posso forse aiutarti, io sono di madrelingua francese e ci ho sempre vissuto.

1-  "Les chambres de l'hotel peuvent être occupées à partir de 14 heures" / o allora "Les chambres de l'hotel sont disponibles à partir de 14 heures"


----------



## theraisingswell86

Grazie era proprio quello che cercavo. un altra cosina pero'.
come si potrebbe rendere le frasi all'impersonale?

1-Si prenota per telefono e non al banco

Grazie!!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

theraisingswell86 said:


> Grazie era proprio quello che cercavo. un altra cosina pero'.
> come si potrebbe rendere le frasi all'impersonale?
> 
> 1-Si prenota per telefono e non al banco
> 
> Grazie!!!!


WR non è un servizio di traduzioni gratuite 
Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## theraisingswell86

mmmmh....
SE RESERVE PAR TELEPHONE ET PAS SUR PLACE???


----------



## matoupaschat

theraisingswell86 said:


> mmmmh....
> SE RESERVE PAR TELEPHONE ...???


==>Avec en plus "... ET NON AU COMPTOIR", c'est vraiment littéral !
Plus compréhensible, mais toujours pas terrible: "*ON* réserve par téléphone ... ".
Ce qu'on écrit en général: "Les réservations se font par téléphone" (sous-entendu "pas sur place").

Ciao .


----------

